
The Hard Part of Learning a Language - pcr910303
https://www.hillelwayne.com/post/learning-a-language/
======
wodenokoto
Can the author really answer these question for Python?

I've been using Python for more than 5 years and over 2, full time,
professionally and....

>How do I install it? The docs say brew install, but I’m on Windows.

I wouldn't know what to tell you. I gave up and used Anaconda.

> Do I have to use WSL? No .. Yes. Maybe.

> How am I supposed to be writing this? I don't know.

> Do I download an IDE?

Maybe. There's a few and they are either underpowered or annoying to use. No
canonical IDE.

> Is there a Vim plugin? Yes, several. Nobody agrees on how to set them up.

> Is this ostensibly editor-agnostic but really supposed to use Emacs?

Yes, and yes. See previous answer.

> Uh oh, there’s two competing plugins. The communities hate each other. Which
> do I choose?

I'd say there is more than two, but I gave up. I don't think the communities
hate each other though.

> So… the language community. > Where are they? Will I have to join Yet
> Another Slack? Install >Yet Another Messaging App? Do I have to set up a
> dedicated machine just to keep connected to an IRC channel? > Are they
> friendly to beginners, hostile, passive-aggressive? > Are there any missing
> stairs or known abusers? > Are there high-profile rivalries? > What
> innocuous-seeming topics always turn into a flamewar? Is my question even
> safe to ask?

I have no fucking idea what you are talking about. Just google your problem
and you'll find a link to stack overflow.

~~~
BerislavLopac
> I wouldn't know what to tell you. I gave up and used Anaconda

Anaconda _is_ Python.

------
BerislavLopac
There should exist a Web page with a matrix of answers to these questions (the
serious ones, at least) for various languages (and other technologies).

~~~
NigelDavies
Exercism.io? On joining a language track, the getting started guides work for
me.

